# Changing Haunt Theme



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

This year I had planned on using the idea from Trick R Treat with all the pumpkins in the front yard. I just loved that look. And I was helping some friends with a parade float, who's theme was Day Of The Dead Wedding. Well now the float theme is Rocky Horror Picture Show. Since I'm about 100 pumpkins short for the Trick R Treat idea, I thought I might wait a year or so and have more time to make and collect pumpkins. So I'm going to use the props I started for the Dead Wedding, and use them in my yard haunt. I was just wondering, have any of you changed you mind about your haunt. What was the latest you waited til changing the theme? What problems did you run into? And how did it turn out? 
Also, does anyone know where I could see a copy of the last years HGTV Halloween show where it showed different designers making over people's houses for Halloween? They had some great Day of the Dead decorating ideas. But I can't find it anywhere on their site.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

It seems like I've changed my theme at the last minute every year, but I have a small yard so that's not a big deal.

Good luck!


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

My overall theme is fairly static, but some years I leave things out or add things in for variety. One year I actually re-did everything on Halloween, because I was sick of looking at it all. Lesson learned: there is such a thing as putting it all out too early.

But I still want you to do Trick R Treat sometime. You would do a great job with that. And I, too, will be short pumpkins. : )


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

I change my ideas and room themes WHILE I'm setting up....you can't get any more last-minute than that!


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Depending on the scenes, some last minute changes are good. As long as you don't have a hard time finding the things needed for you scene, it should be fine.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

According (supposedly) to Field Marshall Helmuth Graf von Moltke, "No plan survives first contact with the enemy."

For me, first contact with the enemy comes in the form of trying to get new props or displays completed in time for _this _Halloween. Which is kind of sad, considering that I start building right after the first of the year. <sigh> 
But come August, I start trying to decide what is going to be cut so I can concentrate on the stuff I can get done.

What?!? ...August starts next week? Dang.


----------

